# 1987 Toro CCR 2000 carb question



## Juicebox (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum and I am trying to help my father out. He has a Toro CCR 2000, model 38180, with a serial number starting with a 7 from 1987. I am trying to find out what Mikuni carb is on this model. Anything that might help me identify it would be appreciated. I am looking to replace the carb body. The reason is because it was leaking, so i took it off and cleaned it and got a new needle and gaskets. After cleaning i was reassembling the carb and when I went to put the bolt in the bottom of the float bowl, the hole it screws into in the carb body crumbled and broke, making the entire carb body useless. I would like to get a used carb if possible, but i cant identify the model (part) number for the carb body to allow me to search. If anyone could help me identify the part number I would appreciate it. Or if anyone has one laying around or knows where I might find one, I would sure appreciate that even more. Thanks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

95-7935 New OEM Toro CCR2000 CCR3000 Snow Blower Carburetor for Suzuki Engine | eBay


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

while you are getting dads snowblower back in shape you should put these on too
Toro snowblower paddle scraper belt parts CCR 2000 | eBay


----------

